# Homemade Treats..Help!



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am wanting to start making some homemade dog treats but am trying to sift through all the recipes I've seen and figure out what is good and bad for dogs to eat. Most of the recipes call for wheat flour but I also am occasionally seeing that you shouldn't use wheat flour? What is the best flour to use when making homemade dog treats, and does anyone have any good recipes they would like to share? Thanks!


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2014)

I just made my dog what I like to call Pup-sicles. I bought Plain Non-Fat Yogurt and mixed in blueberries, carrots, bananas, kale, and a couple teaspoons of organic pumpkin. I put the mixture into little containers and put them in the freezer overnight. My little Willow is crazy about them. I plan to make more with green beans and chicken livers


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I really like the recipes Angel ("Wild Wolf" is her user name here) has on her blog. She recommends using coconut flour, but you can use wheat flour if that's all you have access to and don't need it be grain free. Her blog has quite a few awesome recipes to try!!

Homemade Treats - K9 Instinct


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome, thank you guys for the ideas! My dog loves yogurt and ice so I think she will love the pupscicles! I'm also going to look into getting and using coconut flour for her baked treats. I read that you have to use it differently than regular flour as it absorbs more water?


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

That's correct. You'll have to play around with the moisture a bit, but it'll be well worth it!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a dehydrator that I use, that way I know what is going in my dogs. I can eat the stuff too. I've done beef, pork, chic, turkey and liver. I buy meat when it's on sale and freeze it. when I want to do a batch, I pull the amt. I want let it thaw just a bit and slice it as thin as I can, then stick it in a bag to marinate, (usually soy, base with what ever else I want,Keep away from using any oils) let the stuff drain and put on dehydrator, turning every few hours. Great to do on cold winter days.. Cut the stuff up, can stick in freezer or frig.for several months . DOGS LOVE IT>>>>


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Squeetie said:


> I really like the recipes Angel ("Wild Wolf" is her user name here) has on her blog. She recommends using coconut flour, but you can use wheat flour if that's all you have access to and don't need it be grain free. Her blog has quite a few awesome recipes to try!!
> 
> Homemade Treats - K9 Instinct



Where would you buy coconut flour?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> Where would you buy coconut flour?



I know for sure Whole Foods in Reno has it. You might try Trader Joes though.

We have used coconut, rice and potato flour for treats. It just depends on what is available and what kind of treats we make.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> I know for sure Whole Foods in Reno has it. You might try Trader Joes though.
> 
> We have used coconut, rice and potato flour for treats. It just depends on what is available and what kind of treats we make.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> I just made my dog what I like to call Pup-sicles. I bought Plain Non-Fat Yogurt and mixed in blueberries, carrots, bananas, kale, and a couple teaspoons of organic pumpkin. I put the mixture into little containers and put them in the freezer overnight. My little Willow is crazy about them. I plan to make more with green beans and chicken livers


I like to make my dogs frozen treats like that too. Some sweeter ones I make with peanut butter (or applesauce), yogurt, raw honey, coconut oil, and banana (or blueberries/mango) Savory ones with different types of meat and/or organs (mostly liver), yogurt, home-made chicken broth, sweet potato, carrots, and spinach.


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't seem to find coconut flour anywhere but online, are there any other flours that are good for them that I can replace the wheat flour for? And are there any fruits/veggies I should not add?


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Treats*

I too, bought a dehydrator from Amazon, and make my own chicken planks, it is very economical, and the dogs are CRAZY about them. I also use some scissors to cut them up when dry to feed the Dachshunds, with the GSD's getting a whole plank. I buy the chicken frozen at the local grocery store and just pop them in the dehydrator, works awesome! Bob


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Sslitovkin said:


> I can't seem to find coconut flour anywhere but online, are there any other flours that are good for them that I can replace the wheat flour for? And are there any fruits/veggies I should not add?


Brown Rice Flour, white rice flour, almond flour, pea flour (commonly used in commercial dog treats), potato flour, and chickpea flour.

Whole Almonds are listed as only in moderation. I think it would be okay to use almond flour in treats though. They are not toxic like Walnuts and macadamia nuts.

Grapes/Raisins, apple seeds, cherry pits, peach pits, plum pits, mango seeds, avocado seeds, and onions are very toxic. There are long lists out there with toxic and mildly irritating food to dogs. Some are up for debate and others not clear because of conflicting info.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

KaiserandStella said:


> Brown Rice Flour, white rice flour, almond flour, pea flour (commonly used in commercial dog treats), potato flour, and chickpea flour.


What KaiserandStella said. If you can't find any of the above, you CAN use whole wheat flour as long as your dog isn't allergic and you're willing to use a grain-inclusive flour (I've done it before - no harm done!).

I don't have a list offhand of things you shouldn't add, but I do have a list good things to add (both safe AND good for them!) - also from Angel's site:

Healthy Fruit
Healthy Vegetables


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I make Beef Crunchies for Stosh- I found the recipe here somewhere. It's really easy- you simply cut beef stew meat into smaller bits, place them on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. It's ok if they're touching. Bake them in a 350 degree oven, turning over once. When they start to look roasted, turn the oven down to 225 and continue baking until the liquid has baked out (I pour that off about half way through and save it to pour over kibble). Leave them out overnight to dry further and store in zip lock bags in fridge. If you want a softer treat don't bake as long. I also make chicken jerky this way.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I love love love using coconut flour! The only downside is the amount of eggs you have to use, but the stuff is really tasty and healthy - easy to digest and easy on the digestive system. I wrote one recipe for my blog that had three ingredients, it is the one I repeat the most.

*INGREDIENTS*


1 cup of coconut flour
1 cup of all natural peanut butter
4 eggs
 *DIRECTIONS*


Combine coconut flour, peanut butter and eggs in a mixing bowl.
Mix thoroughly.
Shape into 1-inch balls or roll out and cut shapes with a cookie cutter.
Bake in the oven at 350 degrees F for 17-20 minutes
I make it with whole wheat flour when I don't have coconut flour on hand, and change it to 2 cups of whole wheat flour instead of 1 coconut f. Hunter loves both, but I swear he drools a little more for the coconut flour version.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Beef trachea stuffed with ground beef heart/green tripe/bonemeal/liver...freeze them and give to them frozen....lasts about 10-15 minutes but they are in treat paradise.

All ingredients raw of course.


SuperG


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

SuperG - That is a good idea. Stuffing 'em like cannelloni. I'm going to try this too. I've made stuffed/frozen meat sticks, meat balls, and meatsicles but have yet to make a meatalloni. 



Wild Wolf said:


> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> 
> 1 cup of coconut flour
> ...


Easy and simple recipe. I'm going to try this out on my dogs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

KaiserandStella said:


> SuperG - That is a good idea. Stuffing 'em like cannelloni. I'm going to try this too. I've made stuffed/frozen meat sticks, meat balls, and meatsicles but have yet to make a meatalloni.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy and simple recipe. I'm going to try this out on my dogs.



Yep....that's what I call 'em....cannelloni for the pooch....


SuperG


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

AshleyW said:


> I just made my dog what I like to call Pup-sicles. I bought Plain Non-Fat Yogurt and mixed in blueberries, carrots, bananas, kale, and a couple teaspoons of organic pumpkin. I put the mixture into little containers and put them in the freezer overnight. My little Willow is crazy about them. I plan to make more with green beans and chicken livers


^Excellent idea here. I may want to make something like these for my shepherds when summer comes.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wild Wolf said:


> I love love love using coconut flour! The only downside is the amount of eggs you have to use, but the stuff is really tasty and healthy - easy to digest and easy on the digestive system. I wrote one recipe for my blog that had three ingredients, it is the one I repeat the most.
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> ...


This looks like a recipe worth making


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

I love making my own dog treats. 
I have a dehydrator, and I will get some raw chicken livers, boil them for like 10-15 minutes,cut them up into smaller pieces, and then pop them into the dehydrator for a few days. 
Another one is I will take some raw fish, usually salmon and white fish, put them into a blender so it's like a paste, sometimes I have to add a little bit of water. Then I pop it on a parchment lined cookie sheet, and pop it in the oven on 250 for like 5 hours, sometimes more depending on how thick it is. Bake until crunchy, and then you can break it up, like doggy glass candy lol 
The last one is cut up some Bar S brand hotdogs into small pieces, smaller than you think will be good, because they will puff up. Put them on a parchment lined cookie sheet, in the oven at 350 for like 2 or more hours. My dogs like them black (I have some weird taste) But that also makes them so they don't have to be refrigerated, so win win lol


----------

